# Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?



## Joni2407 (28. November 2015)

*Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

Frage ist klar, ich möchte mir als nächstes den Intel Core i7 5930K holen, der unterstützt aber laut Website nur maximal 2133 MHz (DDR4 1333/1600/2133).
Was passiert wenn ich mir 3200 MHz RAM hole (MB wird unterstützt 3200)?
Ich werde die CPU übertakten, könnte die unterstützte Frequenz erhöht werden vom Controller?

Intel® Coreâ„¢ i7-5930K Processor (15M Cache, up to 3.70 GHz) Spezifikationen

Current: i7 4770K 3,9GHz, Dark Rock 3(1xFAN); 16GB RAM 1866MHz; GTX980TiStrix; 1000WHXi; MAXIMUS VII RANGER; 120GB SSD, 3TB HDD, 1TB HDD, 1TB extern; Win10Pro;
Maus: Roccat Tyon; Bildschirm: Asus ROG PG278Q, Acer Acer S242HLCBID; Tastatur: Roccat Isku FX; Headset: Sennheiser PC 363D; Webcam: C920; XBOX Controller; Rode Podcaster; 

Werde ihn aufrüsten mit: 
-GTX 980TI Strix (für SLI)
-WaKü 280mm für CPU
-mal schauen ob WaKü bei GPU's (120mm o. 140mm)
-Asus X99-Deluxe/U3.1 So.2011-3 Quad Channel DDR4 ATX Retail (Asus X99-Deluxe/U3.1 Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad Channel)
-Intel Core i7 5930K (Intel Core i7 5930K 6x 3.50GHz So.2011-3 WOF)
-Falls unterstützt: 32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200(8636230 - 32GB (4x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz)
-Falls nicht:32GB G.Skill RipJaws V rot DDR4-2133 (32GB G.Skill RipJaws V rot DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Quad)


----------



## markus1612 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

Als allererstes ist der 5930K absoluter Schwachsinn.
Das Mainboard muss den RAM-Takt können, die CPU spielt da erstmal eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Die CPU muss nicht übertaktet werden, um höhere RAM-Frequenzen zu schaffen.

Beantworte mal diese Fragen:

*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
*


----------



## DKK007 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

Die 2133 werden immer auf jeden Fall unterstützt. Die meisten CPUs schaffen aber deutlich mehr als da angegeben. Würde aber eher zum i7-5820K oder Skylake mit 6700K raten. Der mittlere Haswell-E lohnt sich nur für SLI- oder Crossfiresysteme.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

Also, der 5930k lohnt überhaupt nicht.
Wenns der 6 Kerner sein soll, nimm den 5820k, der reicht aus.
Ansonsten gleich zum 8 Kerner greifen.

Es spielt an sich keine Rolle, welche RAM du verbaust. Wichtig ist, dass das Mainboard ihn erkennt, dann läuft er auch mit der Taktfrequenz, mit der er laufen soll.
So sind auch 4000MHz RAM möglich.


----------



## Joni2407 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

1.) Es gibt keinen wirklichen Preisrahmen, ich will mir meinen "End" PC zusammenstellen, bzw. bin schon seit mehreren Jahren dran.

2.) Peripheriegeräte, die nebenbei laufen: Maus: Roccat Tyon; Bildschirm: Asus ROG PG278Q, Acer Acer S242HLCBID; Tastatur: Roccat Isku FX; Headset: Sennheiser PC 363D; Webcam: C920; XBOX Controller;  Rode Podcaster; 

3.) Eigenbau

4.) Ja gibt es, von meinem alten PC(Habe mir einen gekauft, bisher aber alles ersetzt).

5.) 2560x1440@144Hz, G-Sync, 3D, blabla

6.) Alles, nur halt in 2K und Ultra(muss halt immer), Aufnahme Programme, Konvertierungs Programme, Bildbearbeitung

7.) Hab SSD 120GB mit Win10Pro, 3TB, 1TB, 1TB extern

8.)Ja, ist und wird er.(CPU & GPU)

9.) Naja sollte mehr oder weniger leise sein, hab mir das Silent Base 800 geschnappt dafür!


----------



## markus1612 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

Ich würde es so machen:

1 x Crucial MX200 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 x G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZB)
1 x Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98TH15JBJ)
1 x ASUS Z170-A (90MB0LS0-M0EAY0)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition (84000000136)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK-W)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  550W ATX 2.4 (BN250)

Macht 2005€.


----------



## Meroveus (30. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

Komisch wie eine Frage, zur Ram Frequenz, in eine Kaufberatung mutiert ...

Hier die Antwort auf deine Frage: RAM für Core i7-5820K: DDR4-2133 das Limit? Leserbrief der Woche


----------



## SoapHero (30. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

Lustig hier. Er will einen i7 5930k das steht fest mit den in seinem ersten Beitrag genannten Komponenten und hier wird trotzdem zum Skylake Mist geraten... Und das von jemandem der 9.000 Beiträge hat... Traurig.Vorallem hat er (der TE) schon eine Asus Strix GTX980TI und das Be quiet Silent Base 800 und trotzdem wurde zu ner anderen Grafikkarte und nem anderen Gehäuse geraten. Naja hier gilt es wohl eher viele Beiträge zu schreiben anstatt wenige aber dafür sinnvolle. Man sollte sich schon alles durchlesen.


----------



## True Monkey (30. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

^^und was bringt dieser Post dem TE ?............................nichts ........reiner Spam 

Und das finde ich weitaus schlimmer wie die Erwähnung das das angedachte Sys des TE nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei ist.
Kann und sollte man verbessern ....und ein 6700k ist eine Option die erwähnt werden sollte 

Zum ram .....die CPU und das Board können mehr wie 2133er  aber man sollte beachten das höhere Mhz des Rams nur über den 125er Strap funzen und das kann schnell nervig werden da Boards damit gerne rumzicken.


----------



## Joni2407 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

Ja ich versteh es auch nicht... warum Leute gleich wieder so ein scheiß antworten müssen, was überhaupt nichts mit meiner frage zu tun hat.


----------



## Joni2407 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

Nur weil du es aus einem anderen Thread kopiert hast, musst du es nicht hier hin schreiben.


----------



## Joni2407 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

Ist halt echt so... aber danke


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

Na ja. Es geht halt darum, dass deine Auswahl nicht so besonders durchdacht ist und du eine Menge Geld verbrennst, ohne einen Nutzen davon zu haben.
Du arbeitest für dein Geld, gib es also nicht unnütz aus.


----------



## SoapHero (30. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

Er will den Prozessor haben und fertig. Skylake lohnt sich noch weniger, da sein i7 4770k genauso gut ist.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

Wie oft denn noch. 
Es geht nicht um den Prozessor.
Wenn du preiswert CPU Leistung willst, kauf dir ein gebrauchtes Sandy Bridge System.
Es geht allein um die Plattform.


----------



## SoapHero (30. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

Trotzdem bleibt er bei Prozessor und Plattform. Er möchte lediglich wissen wies dann um den Ram steht.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2015)

*AW: Höhere RAM  Frequenz als vom CPU unterstützt?*

Natürlich kann er sich die Plattform kaufen, ist sein Geld.
Es wird nur darauf hingewiesen, dass er eine Menge Geld völlig unnötig ausgibt.
Und das mit den RAM Frequenzen wurde schon erörtert, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------

